# Sixers reportedly set to fire GM King, hire Stefanski



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Philadelphia Daily News is reporting that the Sixers plan to fire their general manager and replace him with New Jersey Nets general manager Ed Stefanski.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Finally. Jeez. He can go to New York and work with Isaiah. I'm pretty sure they're brothers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

i don't know how to react to this. I guess its good...but I'm not terribly excited by it. The nets are fairly well put together, but not excellently. Besides, I thought their gm was Rod Thorn?

Bad as King was, I wish him well. He wasn't given a great situation. He gets a bad rap, but he's just a mediocre gm given a bad situation.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

King was actually given a good situation. A lot of the contracts on the squad were set to expire. He made a mess by giving out numerous long term deals. The only real negative was the severe lack of draft picks.

It was time to make a change. Here's hoping Stefanski knows what he's doing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can it get any worse without Billy King ? Probably not, but I also thought that Rod Thorn was the Nets general manager.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty sure Thorn is the VP.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

don't know much about Stefanski since all we hear about is Rod Thorn but one thing is, Stefasnki has a way of completely overrating your draft picks and then being disappointed.

edit: actually, Stefanski does a lot more then ppl think. I remember hearing how he orchestrated the RJ-Griffen trade.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

croco said:


> Can it get any worse without Billy King ? Probably not, but I also thought that Rod Thorn was the Nets general manager.


you are correct


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And in the long winter of 2007, they ate Billy King. And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Get ready to say good bye to some players....a new GM wont come in without making a move or two.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

When I Heard This I Had To Come Back!!!!! I Know Beez Is Somewhere Poppin Bottles Lol


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> He wasn't given a great situation. He gets a bad rap, but he's just a mediocre gm given a bad situation.



lol that couldn't be more wrong


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

They would do this after my favorite player is gone and I no longer care about the team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

On the bright side, things can only get better.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Unexpected, but I think it's a good move for the team. The Sixers needed a change. 

Does this mean Larry Brown and Mo Cheeks are out the door too?

What about Iguodala's contract situation? Does he get paid?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was about to say there goes the Sixers dealing with the Nets, then I just realzied wait a minute, things probably arent going to change after all


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

This is a dark, dark day. I will miss Billy King ruining the Sixers.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

It's about damn time.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> When I Heard This I Had To Come Back!!!!! I Know Beez Is Somewhere Poppin Bottles Lol


My torn Achillies is still healing and I was moon walking for about 5 minutes


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Unexpected, but I think it's a good move for the team. The Sixers needed a change.
> 
> Does this mean Larry Brown and Mo Cheeks are out the door too?
> 
> What about Iguodala's contract situation? Does he get paid?


Cheeks isnt too far behind, I dont know about Larry though. Iggy will get paid but not what he wants


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I never thought I'd see the day. I'd love to see what kind of changes will be made.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

First move: Trade for Johan Petro. Calvin Booth will take him under his wing. Someday Petro will be as good as Booth.

Stefanski sounds familiar. What's his track record?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

at first I thought the thread title read Sixers *set fire to* GM King...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> at first I thought the thread title read Sixers *set fire to* GM King...


That would have been awesome! :lol:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

So, how long till Andre Miller gets traded?


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Who knows since Mo Cheeks must be trying to chase the Playoffs with this silly 8-man rotation the last however many games (I guess because he feels job pressure already?)

Hopefully some team steps up and wants him, and we start to play some of the other players (Carney and Young) to give them a shot to prove useful or useless.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah this 8 man rotation has me sick.

The Sixers are a bad team, just accept it and try to play everyone. He has to realize he's a lame duck no matter what. Just go out like a good sport and get ready for an assistant job next year.


----------

